# 幼い



## Boljon

「幼い」の各国語は、次のようにまとめようとしたが、イタリア語、スペイン語とポルトガルと語で表現できないので、教えてください。
I have tried to sum up the equivalents of "Osanai" in various languages, but can anybody be kind enough to tell me how to say that in Italian, Spanish and Portugues?

Thank you.

*English  *(very) young / little
*Chinese  *幼小的
*Esperanto  **infana*
*French  *petit(e)
*German  **jung / klein*
*Italian*
*Japanese  *幼い
*Korean  *어린
*Latin  *parv｢us[a][um]
*Manchurian  *buya / sidan
*Portuguese*　
*Spanish*


----------



## _forumuser_

Boljon said:


> 「幼い」の各国語は、次のようにまとめようとしたが、イタリア語、スペイン語とポルトガルと語で表現できないので、教えてください。
> I have tried to sum up the equivalents of "Osanai" in various languages, but can anybody be kind enough to tell me how to say that in Italian, Spanish and Portugues?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> *English *(very) young / little
> *Chinese *幼小的
> *Esperanto **infana*
> *French *petit(e)
> *German **jung / klein*
> *Italian piccolo/a*
> *Japanese *幼い
> *Korean *어린
> *Latin *parv｢us[a][um]
> *Manchurian *buya / sidan
> *Portuguese*
> *Spanish*


 
Osanai can also negative connotations such as "infantile", "childish". I suppose you are not after these.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Boljon said:


> 「幼い」の各国語は、次のようにまとめようとしたが、イタリア語、スペイン語とポルトガルと語で表現できないので、教えてください。
> I have tried to sum up the equivalents of "Osanai" in various languages, but can anybody be kind enough to tell me how to say that in Italian, Spanish and Portugues?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> *English *(very) young / little
> *Chinese *幼小的
> *Esperanto **infana*
> *French *petit(e)
> *German **jung / klein*
> *Italian*
> *Japanese *幼い
> *Korean *어린
> *Latin *parv｢us[a][um]
> *Manchurian *buya / sidan
> *Portuguese*
> *Spanish*


 
de tierna edad 
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Aoyama

> Osanai can also negative connotations such as "infantile", "childish". I suppose you are not after these.


Very true.
Young, little, _small_ will rather be *chisa-i* (sorry no kanji nor kana here)
Osana-i would be what is stated above and also *puerile* .


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

_forumuser_ said:


> Osanai can also negative connotations such as "infantile", "childish". I suppose you are not after these.



That's the secondary meaning. Ｗe say more often " 子供っぽい考え”。
（　a childlish way of thinking ). 幼い考え　can be taken for 
子供らしい考え　－ a childlike way of thinking ) and it has no negative
connotation.


Hiro


----------



## Cereth

spanish: infantil


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Cereth said:


> spanish: infantil


 


Cereth san, 
 
[FONT='&#65325]幼い　[/FONT]is not [FONT='&#65325]子供っぽい。　[/FONT]“infantil” in Spanish  is OK, if it has no connotation  of “childlish”. [FONT='&#65325]こどもらしい　[/FONT]is not a negative word. 
I would like to stick to " de edad tierna "
 
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Cereth

Well I don´t know if "osanai" is noun or adjective, but if it is an adjective then "Infantil" is the best option (infantil can have negative or positive connotation depending on the tone and context).

If osanai is a noun well then in spanish it would be : infante

"de edad tierna" may also work but myself as native I´d choose "infantil"



note: please take into account that I have never heard before about "osanai" in any context that is why I don´t know about the accuracy of my answer.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Cereth said:


> Well I don´t know if "osanai" is noun or adjective, but if it is an adjective then "Infantil" is the best option (infantil can have negative or positive connotation depending on the tone and context).
> 
> If osanai is a noun well then in spanish it would be : infante
> 
> "de edad tierna" may also work but myself as native I´d choose "infantil"
> 
> 
> 
> note: please take into account that I have never heard before about "osanai" in any context that is why I don´t know about the accuracy of my answer.


 
Nowadays, people use poor vocaburary and therefore, we say “ chiisai ko “instead of [FONT='&#65325]幼い子、[/FONT]moreover, it is a literary word, although it’s no problem to use it in everyday conversations,.
 
 example 
[FONT='&#65325]彼女は　幼い子（　おさないこ）（　幼子　－　おさなご　）　を三人も[/FONT][FONT='&#65325]残して　亡くなりました。　[/FONT]( que en paz descanse – esto no se dice en japones  )
 
No se dice "dejando atras a ninos infantiles ". 
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Boljon

Thanks a lot for your help.
So I see "infantil" might be a good option and osana-i sounds like "kakikotoba" indeed.
Thank you.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Boljon said:


> Thanks a lot for your help.
> So I see "infantil" might be a good option and osana-i sounds like "kakikotoba" indeed.
> Thank you.


 
Pero, "infantil" tiene un matriz de "childish ". If you are educated, you 
can use it in conversations.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Anatoli

You didn't ask for it but I'll give you translation into Russian and Arabic: 

Russian маленький/маленькая (m*a*len'kiy/m*a*len'kaya m/f) "little"; молодой/молодая (malad*o*y/malad*a*ya m/f) "young"

Arabic (MSA) صغير (Saghiir(-un) m) صغيرة (Saghiira(tun) f)

Native speakers feel free to add, comment on Arabic. I only put a very basic common and standard word.


----------

